# Reloj digital con PIC16f84A y display de 7 segmentos



## nicolasantoci (Jul 21, 2012)

Estimados amigos:
Les voy a dar algunos archivos y una breve explicación para armar un reloj digital.
Hace poco tiempo tenía ganas de hacer un reloj digital con algunos display de 7 segmentos para que se pueda ver de noche. 
Buscando por internet encontré que Microchip cuenta con un proyecto pero para el PIC16C54, mi programador no me sirve y buscando más encontré en http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_reloj_pic16f84.php que publicaron uno para el 16f84a. Le hice varias modificaciones para que en lugar de estar en dos plaquetas de doble faz estén en una simple faz y a su vez modifiqué el tercer display para poder rotarlo para que el número se lea como corresponde ¿Para qué? Para que en lugar de que parpadee el punto del segundo display, parpadee el del tercero y queden los dos puntos parpadeantes en el medio de las horas y los minutos.
Cuenta con una batería para cuando se corta la luz y luego se alimenta con un transformador de C.A. 
En el archivo comprimido está todo lo necesario para armarlo. Les aviso que las pistas son de 0,32 mm, sino tienen un buen método como el de revelado por U.V. no se los aconsejo mucho, es muy fácil que se corten las pistas y haya problemas. Sino, lo que pueden hacer es modificar el archivo del PCB.
Espero que les sirva y cualquier duda o consulta, háganmela.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 21, 2012)

Lo guardo para un futuro. Chau y gracias.


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 21, 2012)

No, de nada y gracias por guardarlo. Si uno le agrega unos transistores NPN y PNP a las salidas del puerto B y A se puede comandar un display mucho más grande.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 23, 2012)

si no me equivoco es el mismo de esta pagina solo que lo uniste
http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_reloj_pic16f84.php
igual buen trabajo


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 24, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> si no me equivoco es el mismo de esta pagina solo que lo uniste
> http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_reloj_pic16f84.php
> igual buen trabajo



Si, es verdad y el proyecto tampoco es de ellos, es de una adaptación de una adaptación inglesa de la versión original para el 16c54 de Microchip. Además tuve que cambiar las conexiones del tercer display, porque si lo das vuelta así nomás para que te titile el punto de arriba, va a mostrar cualquier número. Es que estoy empezando con el tema PICs y quería hacer algo que ya esté hecho y funcional como para ver realmente se puede hacer algo funcional, ya que sirven practicamente para armar lo que sea. También para probar un film fotosensible por UV y dejarle tranquila la plancha a mi vieja jajaja.

Inglesa o norteamericana, no me acuerdo bien...

Muchas gracias por el comentario, disculpá que no te lo dije antes.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 24, 2012)

creen su propio pcb si desean ahí subo la información en eagle


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 9, 2014)

montando el circuito no me funciona en el display salen otros numeros


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 9, 2014)

hola amigos me encuantro montando el circuito en protoboard pero no funciona tal cual como en la simulacion me parece muy extraño ??? se traba cuando intenta pasar de sengundos a horas y minutos alguien mas quq haya probado esto


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 10, 2014)

Que raro, yo lo tengo ensamblado y anda re bien. No recuerdo bien pero creo que en el archivo que subí, hay uno de los displays que va colocado al revés, el de decenas de segundos o segundo desde la derecha a izquierda. Debés tener algún problema de Hardware.

¿Tenés puesto los capacitores de filtro (0,1 uf) en la entrada y la salida?


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 11, 2014)

si tengo bien montado el circuito oscilador del pic en la entrada y en la salida pero la falla continua


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 12, 2014)

hard8507 dijo:


> si tengo bien montado el circuito oscilador del pic en la entrada y en la salida pero la falla continua



Y... es complicado el tema del protoboard, entre tantos cables a veces no funcionan bien las cosas. Yo directamente lo tengo hecho en PCB  y funciona bien.


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 12, 2014)

cuando dices q el display va al reves es invertir el cableadeo de ABCDEFG a GFEDCAB del diplay de 7 segmentos


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 12, 2014)

El display tiene que estar invertido para que la secuencia GFEDCAB permita ver el display como corresponde, para tener dos puntos titilantes en el medio.


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 17, 2014)

listo ahora si funciona correctamente. apenas pueda subo los archivos del esquematico aunq los voy a hcer anulando la fuente de poder ya que tengo varios cargadores sin usar y usando displays dobles


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 17, 2014)

Que bueno ¿Hiciste el PCB en la realidad? ¿Descubriste cuál era el problema?


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 20, 2014)

adjunto el pbc el cual realize desde cero doble capa y con displays dobles 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/0-VPlmD4ce/VERSION_10_.html


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 20, 2014)

Uh, no tengo cuenta como para descargar con ese servidor y no quiero usar Facebook


----------



## hard8507 (Ago 21, 2014)

adjunto la version 2.0 anulando los 4 erroes que aparecen en el esquematico en las conexiones de las tierras   y colocando el pic a un lado de los diplays de 7 segmentos doble capa el archivo esta compilado en eagle 6.5.0 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Bygl5j1tce/VERSION_20_.html



adjunto las dos versiones compiladas la version 1 tiene cuatro errores en las conexiones de las tierras y la versión 2 esta totalmente compilada sin errores en eagle 6.5.0 con la mayoria de las pistas en angulo, es de doble capa se anularon las resistencias ya que la entrada es de 5 voltios regulada y los diplays aun "resisten"



algunas fotos del montaje en protoboard



adjunto las imagenes de las dos versiones v1 el pic se encuentra hubicado debajo de los displays v2 se encuentra a un lado de los displays


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 21, 2014)

¡Que bueno! Es la primera plaqueta que hice con Pics, aunque no hice la programación porque la tomé de un sitio web, me sirvió para arrancar. Ya ahora suelo usar los 16f877a TQFP.
Espero a ver el montaje tuyo


----------



## AECP95 (Oct 31, 2014)

Buenas noches, estoy intentando realizar el proyecto, pero no se como se abren los archivos .brd y .sch del zip? muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Oct 31, 2014)

AECP95

Si te fijas en el post #18 veras la respuesta:



hard8507 dijo:


> .......* eagle 6.5.0* .......
> 
> ........ *eagle 6.5.0* .........


 

Digamos que es recomendable LEER todo y eventualmente preguntar  .



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

